# qmail + vpopmail: queue problem (some messages "stucks")



## Froll (Apr 18, 2009)

Have got FreeBSD 6.2, qmail, vpopmail.
All mail is taken by pop3retriver from our ISP to default mailbox, and then sorted to user's mailboxes.

But now I have got trouble with queue - sometimes it "stucks".
But not completely.
New messages arrives and delivers to mailboxes, everything is okay.
But oldies are not (and that pile grows  ).

First off, I thought there's a problem with "vdelvermail" agent; but in that case all mail would stuck, and in my case some mail won't.

Please throw me some cues - where to go?


----------



## Froll (Apr 18, 2009)

Isn't forum the place to take a helping hand who needs one?


----------

